# moving



## Mrs Fife (Mar 21, 2011)

I am moving to Abu Dhabi from West Sussex(UK) and I would appreciate your knowledge and experience in recommending a good reliable, inexpensive removal company to move most of my house contents. Many thanks for your time!!!


----------



## zlyppy (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I m also moving to abu dhabi in two weeks, I've decided to take just some light items, clothes accessories And buy locally the required furniture, 
FYI the transporters will ask for about 6000. Euros , that's what they requests from Paris,


----------



## Bazgrant (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

When we moved out here we used pickfords, we moved a fair wack of stuff here and it was about £2000 including maximum insurance. That is door to door as well.

It is good as well because have an office in Dubai and they handle all the customs stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

